# log off



## 747DRIVER (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi guys

Just today I ve noticed that everytime I join the forum pages I need to log in again, despite having checked the auto login function. Also when I fill in username and password and hit login, I find it does not always accept log me in-however I do appear at the bottom ofthe forum page?


----------

